# What DOXA is your favorite?



## NatsuDragneel (Mar 10, 2021)

Long time dive watch fanatic. I'm a newbie to the world of DOXA, they have a cool unique style. What models are your favorite and why?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Have to say my Divingstar Poseidon gives me more joy than just about any other watch in my collection. The more conventional choice is the SUB 300 Searambler 50th.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sub 300 with the bubble Chrystal for me, love it.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Heck, just an excuse to post this again


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

What Doc said...


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sub 300 50th Black Lung for me..


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

For modern Doxas: Probably either the 300 black lung reissue professional (because of how faithful a reissue it is and the historical value it has to the brand) or the Project Aware 1200T (because I’m a sucker for that dial).


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

I guess the only one i own...


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

mitchjrj said:


> Have to say my Divingstar Poseidon gives me more joy than just about any other watch in my collection. The more conventional choice is the SUB 300 Searambler 50th.


Ahem...photo required.


bigclive2011 said:


> Sub 300 with the bubble Chrystal for me, love it.


Photo required...c'mon Clive!


Drudge said:


> I guess the only one i own...


Drudge, if that's your only Doxa, you've done well!



NatsuDragneel said:


> Long time dive watch fanatic. I'm a newbie to the world of DOXA, they have a cool unique style. What models are your favorite and why?


Wow, NatsuDragneel, for your first thread, you hit it outta the park! Nice...


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

The SUB 5000T and now the SUB 4000T. I like them because of larger size. I wish the SUB 4000T was on the beads of rice style bracelet.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Big, burly, and brutish. But it's such a beautiful design. Lots of regular subs have come and went, this has replaced them all.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

There is something special about the NUMA that will always be my favorite.










Then there is the always funky and beautiful divingstar...









To be fair, most of the Marei era watches are absolute bangers.


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

I like them all but I'd have to say my favorite is the only one I own-


----------



## NatsuDragneel (Mar 10, 2021)

orangeface said:


> Ahem...photo required.
> 
> Photo required...c'mon Clive!
> 
> ...


Thanks. I've always admired the look of DOXA but really don't know much, so love all the advise.


----------



## NatsuDragneel (Mar 10, 2021)

Great Choices. They are fantastic. Throwing another related question. New or Vintage? What do you like best.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

NatsuDragneel said:


> Great Choices. They are fantastic. Throwing another related question. New or Vintage? What do you like best.


Modern from the Marei era 🤙


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's mine, posted again from another thread. Obviously I'm biased because I own it - but I also think it's a great watch. Love the logo in the bottom left and the size / dimensions of the 1000T / 1200T are just about perfect in my opinion.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

NatsuDragneel said:


> What models are your favorite and why?


The SUB 1200T is comfortable on the wrist and the BOR bracelet of this and prior issues, including vintage Doxas, are extremely comfortable! Like dive equipment, comfort and fit first, then look good.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

@orangeface


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Seems like a lot of people in here prefer the 1200T (including the 300T Poseidon which is actually a 1200T) and I agree. Without a doubt my favorite as well!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Sub 750T Caribbean Seahunters Edition COSC


----------



## cocoajacksonlane (Jul 7, 2019)

Seems like everybody loves the 300t and 1200t judging by the pics. My budget couldn't stretch that far so I went with the Sub200 in turquoise which is my favourite diver by a mile. It's the elegance of the case shape towards the lugs that I love. Pic is the stock image, not mine.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

The two I currently own; I like the size of the 300T and often use the adjustable clasp.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

The Silver Lung, but I'm as biased as they come!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I had one, great dial on these.


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Tough choice since I own just 2 now - Sub300 Sharkhunter Black Lung and Sub750 Sea Hunter Caribbean. But this one get the nod right now.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

My only Doxa, so by default.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

I love yellow - so it's easy...


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

My favorite doxa sub 300 blacklung


----------



## hannibal smith (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Icarus222 (May 30, 2020)

My favorite is the Silverlung. Its extremly comfortable:


----------



## simon bradfield (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm going to say my 600T Pro, my first DOXA. It has that classic DOXA look, it's been around the world with me a few times and has joined me on some interesting dives, and is a bit battered (it's off at the menders as I write). But each scratch tells a tale. I just reckon it's damn cool.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

750 Searambler, although I can't find any old pictures


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

simon bradfield said:


> I'm going to say my 600T Pro, my first DOXA. It has that classic DOXA look, it's been around the world with me a few times and has joined me on some interesting dives, and is a bit battered (it's off at the menders as I write). But each scratch tells a tale. I just reckon it's damn cool.
> 
> View attachment 15770247


I've never had a 600, that's cool!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

The 600T was definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## NatsuDragneel (Mar 10, 2021)

Thanks for all the great recommendations. They all look so good.


----------



## NatsuDragneel (Mar 10, 2021)

orangeface said:


> The SUB 1200T is comfortable on the wrist and the BOR bracelet of this and prior issues, including vintage Doxas, are extremely comfortable! Like dive equipment, comfort and fit first, then look good.
> View attachment 15762848


Man Great picture, you created a whole story. I was thinking of getting one with orange on the dial because that seems so DOXA but man does that blue pop.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

There can be only one.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

DOXA Silverlung

I mean, look at it!!


----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

750T


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

I only have 5 Doxas left in my collection, but asking me which one is my favorite is similar to asking someone that has 5 children "which one is your favorite".


----------



## DSZ44 (Feb 7, 2021)

I love my 300T Aquamarine, but I did get the carbon Sharkhunter and I would be lying if I said this thing wasn't above and beyond anything else...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Love the Carbon Sharkhunter !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a few more, but only these get wrist time. Nuf said


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

MHe225 said:


> I have a few more, but only these get wrist time. Nuf said
> View attachment 15801250


Had to pull out the big guns when kids are showing the carbons.. lovely pair

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

MHe225 said:


> I have a few more, but only these get wrist time. Nuf said
> View attachment 15801250


You did what's called a "thread-killer". I don't think anyone could top those two watches and we are done. Lock down This thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

There's something with my yellow Doxa that makes me happy.


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Orange whenever I can, and silver for all the other times.



















Rob


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

roberev said:


> Orange whenever I can, and silver for all the other times.
> 
> View attachment 15809646
> 
> ...


Hey Rob, how does the 300 wear in relation to the M31? Asking from #36 M31 owner.
Ketchup


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Ketchup time said:


> Hey Rob, how does the 300 wear in relation to the M31? Asking from #36 M31 owner.
> Ketchup


300 definitely wears smaller (less height, so it fits better under cuffs) and is so comfortable I forget I'm wearing a watch. I very much favor the 300 Searambler over my 1500T Searambler (which has close size specs to the M31). The 300 simply is a "do everything" watch for me.

The M31 is a different kind of comfortable, given how light it is. ..and when it comes to orange, I don't care how big the watch is. It's probably why I wear the M31 much more often than the 300 Pro, and likely will be selling the Pro.

Rob


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

roberev said:


> 300 definitely wears smaller (less height, so it fits better under cuffs) and is so comfortable I forget I'm wearing a watch. I very much favor the 300 Searambler over my 1500T Searambler (which has close size specs to the M31). The 300 simply is a "do everything" watch for me.
> 
> The M31 is a different kind of comfortable, given how light it is. ..and when it comes to orange, I don't care how big the watch is. It's probably why I wear the M31 much more often than the 300 Pro, and likely will be selling the Pro.
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob. If I ever buy another DOXA it would be the 300 searambler. I agree that it could be a GADA watch. I came really close to picking up the aqualung 300 searambler. Maybe if I come across a NIB Marei era 50th searambler ?
-Ketchup


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This one.


----------



## NatsuDragneel (Mar 10, 2021)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> I only have 5 Doxas left in my collection, but asking me which one is my favorite is similar to asking someone that has 5 children "which one is your favorite".


Good point. I'm starting to see that.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Usually it's the Doxa I'm wearing that day. Sometimes one speaks to you from the watch box more clearly than the others.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

sub 300t


----------



## Tom Littlefield (Oct 4, 2020)

I'll







go with Drudge, my only one and it's a limited edition as well..


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15829466


Awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Awesome. Just awesome.


thanks bro


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)

GMT Divingstar.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Maybe?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrist size 5,75"?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Loevhagen said:


> Wrist size 5,75"?


6.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

electric_cowboy said:


> Definitely one of my favorites.












This is up there too.. evening wear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

This one, as it's mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Phoenixboy said:


> This one, as it's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never tried on the 1500T. I thought the 750T was too big for me, wonder how the 1500T would fit me.


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Never tried on the 1500T. I thought the 750T was too big for me, wonder how the 1500T would fit me.


I have seven and half inch wrist if that helps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Phoenixboy said:


> I have seven and half inch wrist if that helps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

I've had a few750t pro was my fist and I sold that after a few years . Then got the 1500t pro, which I love the looks of, but wears heavy. So gave it to my son who really loves it and wears it daily. I just picked up the 300t which I was worried would be to small, but it actually wears well on my 8" wrist. Think I will keep this one. Love the quick adjustment strap for hot summer days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I love my SH, my SR and my Pro, but if I could only keep one, it would most likely be this one!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

WatchObsession said:


> View attachment 15890983


Wow never seen a strap that doesn't work on that watch.. looks great

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## NatsuDragneel (Mar 10, 2021)

Anders_Flint said:


> View attachment 15898604


Looking Good.


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

Here's mine....


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

rneiman3 said:


> Here's mine....
> 
> View attachment 15901245


That GMT complication is so cool to see on a Doxa! Well done.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

I would just say I don't get the love for the 300. I just hate that bubble glass.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Last week, I would have said it was the one on the right (300 Pro) but after the 300T Aqua arrived it may just be the best of the bunch!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

SaddleSC said:


> Last week, I would have said it was the one on the right (300 Pro) but after the 300T Aqua arrived it may just be the best of the bunch!


Both are beautiful ⌚?if I didn't have Squale Onda Azzurro I would also order Doxa Aqua


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

lysolek007 said:


> Both are beautiful ⌚👌if I didn't have Squale Onda Azzurro I would also order Doxa Aqua


TBH, I am surprised how much I like it so far. It is a difficult color to really understand until you have the watch in hand.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> TBH, I am surprised how much I like it so far. It is a difficult color to really understand until you have the watch in hand.


Agreed. I like most blues (well, not electric blue), and this Turquoise is simply stunning. I also agree with another of your comments that it's subdued powder-like shading gives it a broad range of wearability. Not just for summer!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

My favorite Doxa changes every morning...today, it is a bit overcast outside and I needed the bold pop of orange on the Professional


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Having had the 1500 and still the 750, this one is the most comfortable:








And starting to show some battle scars!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Favorite, as in what I'd like to have? I don't have one of these, but having a 1200, and now a 300, and reading a lot of opinions, Doc's review, and too many "which Doxa should I get" threads to count, I think it would be the 600T.

This watch seems to combine the best of the 1200T (now 300T) and 300: the thinner case, and flatter case back, of the 300, with the larger dial of the 1200T\300T. That would allow the watch to "sit down" flat on the wrist, like the 300.

Next, the flat crystal, vs the boxed dome on the 300, would 1). further reduce height, and 2). allow it to use the 1200T\300T's larger dial.

Finally, the bracelet from the 1200T, not the new 300T, has end links that are flush, and hinge, at the edge of case, so the bracelet drops straight down, instead of overhanging the case by 1 mm or so on each side, effectively adding about 2 mm to the "lug to lug".

The Doxa line up could be: 
1). The (new) 300T as the modern interpretation of the 1969 Conquistador
2) The proposed 600T, the modern interpretation of the 1967 300
3). The 300 (as is today), as the premium, nearly 1:1 vintage re-edition of the 300

Borrowed screen captures:


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

nepatriot said:


> The Doxa line up could be:
> 1). The (new) 300T as the modern interpretation of the 1969 Conquistador
> 2) The proposed 600T, the modern interpretation of the 1967 300
> 3). The 300 (as is today), as the premium, nearly 1:1 vintage re-edition of the 300


We never know but perhaps Doxa is listening (I.e., reading this thread).

I like the logic of this lineup with each offering a different look and a different presence on the wrist. Doxa would need to commit to these three as non-limited and do the hard thing of ignoring the siren call of the limited edition watch, though.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> We never know but perhaps Doxa is listening (I.e., reading this thread).
> 
> I like the logic of this lineup with each offering a different look and a different presence on the wrist. Doxa would need to commit to these three as non-limited and do the hard thing of ignoring the siren call of the limited edition watch, though.


You never know. I'm sure they have a multi-year plan for their line up, based on many variables, some of which we have no idea.

I'd love to the watch I described. Seems easy and logical; might be something they could make using parts they already make\buy, existing assembly lines. But there may be reasons they can't .. or won't ... do this.

CEO's of small, multi-generational, family owned companies tend to keep things close to the vest. I think there is strong sense of stewardship and responsibility to current and future family members that permeates how they make decisions, not found in public corporations. I once worked for a small, Euro company, probably about the same size as Jenny. Smart guy, one if the smartest I've worked for. Often reminded me of Sean Connery's Captain Ramius in Hunt for Red October, when they were going fill speed down those narrow undersea canyons, sans sonar, using just a stop watch, a map, and a slide rule. He likely knew his chances of hitting a wall and sinking the boat were darn high. But he had info no one else on the boat knew at that time. His officers were clearly thinking what he was doing was illogical and dangerous, and they knew of other logical and safer alternatives. Like surface: it's only a war game, right? Only he knew they had no other choice. He had to make a decision from the gut. And Ramius had to be steady, calm, and confident, despite whatever he knew were the odds, and what might suddenly happen, or the crew would not obey his orders.

I've seen brand managers at public, large multi-nationals, where I've worked most of my life, shrug off mistakes and misjudgments that would bankrupt small companies like Jenny.

So fingers crossed, maybe someday we're see this watch!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

nepatriot said:


> Favorite, as in what I'd like to have? I don't have one of these, but having a 1200, and now a 300, and reading a lot of opinions, Doc's review, and too many "which Doxa should I get" threads to count, I think it would be the 600T.


Agreed. Of all my Doxas, the 600T was probably the most comfortable with a nice fit.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


>


Looks like you're "landing" on this one! That dial almost looks textured little?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> Looks like you're "landing" on this one! That dial almost looks textured little?


Yes sir, the dial has a subtle sparkly "graininess" in direct sunlight and upon close examination. It is quite mesmerizing. As far as which one is my favorite, I prefer the fit of the 300 to the 300T due to the lower center of gravity, lighter bracelet and, fully articulated end links.

I tried fitting the 300 bracelet to the 300T using the 300T end links like some people here have tried and it did not work. The bracelet kept "binding" against the case at the end link. It was very frustrating, because other than the binding issue, shaving off 15-20 grams of weight and adding a more flexible bracelet made the watch much more comfortable. I am not really sure why Doxa changed the end link design from the 1200T (which is the same case).

As you have discovered, the 300 sits nice and low, is light on the wrist and has a case back that protrudes much less. I can wear the watch all day and forget it is on the wrist. Wearing the 300T is a bit more "fiddly" as far as comfort is concerned. It works great on Isofrane and Erika's MN straps so that will probably be the way I wear my 300T moving forward. I ordered another 300T this morning in another color to play with this summer, but will probably only keep one in the collection long term. ALL of my 300s are here to stay..it is the most comfortable watch I have ever owned!

Here is where the 300 bracelet binds against the 300T case...rather frustrating...


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> Yes sir, the dial has a subtle sparkly "graininess" in direct sunlight and upon close examination. It is quite mesmerizing. As far as which one is my favorite, I prefer the fit of the 300 to the 300T due to the lower center of gravity, lighter bracelet and, fully articulated end links.
> 
> I tried fitting the 300 bracelet to the 300T using the 300T end links like some people here have tried and it did not work. The bracelet kept "binding" against the case at the end link. It was very frustrating, because other than the binding issue, shaving off 15-20 grams of weight and adding a more flexible bracelet made the watch much more comfortable. I am not really sure why Doxa changed the end link design from the 1200T (which is the same case).
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that pic. Exactly illustrates what I was wondering about. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". Maybe there's no saying like that in Swiss. If I were to get a 300T, I would skip the bracelet and go with rubber I think.

I am also finding the 300 the most comfortable diver I have ever owned or tried out. And I've tried more than a few, looking for the perfect fit. One of the most comfortable watches, period. I've been staring at the 300's for years, just could not get past the small dial. All that time the perfect diver was staring back at me. Who knew!

I've become used to the dial. I find that up close the dial looks small, a little odd at times. But from a short distance away, just few feet really, head on, the side wall of the box seems to pick up and amplify the minute markers at the edge of the dial, and disappear. The bezel diameters, both the outer and inner edges, are identical on the 300 and 1200. So while the dial is smaller, the crystal is actually the same size.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> Thanks for sharing that pic. Exactly illustrates what I was wondering about. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". Maybe there's no saying like that in Swiss. If I were to get a 300T, I would skip the bracelet and go with rubber I think.
> 
> *I am also finding the 300 the most comfortable diver I have ever owned or tried out. And I've tried more than a few, looking for the perfect fit. One of the most comfortable watches, period. I've been staring at the 300's for years, just could not get past the small dial. All that time the perfect diver was staring back at me. Who knew!*
> 
> I've become used to the dial. I find that up close the dial looks small, a little odd at times. But from a short distance away, just few feet really, head on, the side wall of the box seems to pick up and amplify the minute markers at the edge of the dial, and disappear. The bezel diameters, both the outer and inner edges, are identical on the 300 and 1200. So while the dial is smaller, the crystal is actually the same size.


Exactly! The Doxa 300 has the wrist presence of a proper dive watch, but wears like a Datejust on Jubilee. I was telling my wife last night, "the 300 is not just the most comfortable diver I have ever owned, it is tied with my Sinn 856 UTC for the most comfortable watch period." The osyter bracelets on my Rolex watches are just so stiff in comparison. The difference in comfort is night and day. The BOR on the 300 with fully articulated end links is really something special.

Also, I am considering grabbing either the OEM silicone strap or at the very least a color-matched Isofrane for the Aqua and perhaps selling off the bracelet. I would have ordered my new 300T on the strap, but the color is a bit "aggressive" if that gives you any hints. haha


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> Exactly! The Doxa 300 has the wrist presence of a proper dive watch, but wears like a Datejust on Jubilee. I was telling my wife last night, "the 300 is not just the most comfortable diver I have ever owned, it is tied with my Sinn 856 UTC for the most comfortable watch period." The osyter bracelets on my Rolex watches are just so stiff in comparison. The difference in comfort is night and day. The BOR on the 300 with fully articulated end links is really something special.
> 
> Also, I am considering grabbing either the OEM silicone strap or at the very least a color-matched Isofrane for the Aqua and perhaps selling off the bracelet. I would have ordered my new 300T on the strap, but the color is a bit "aggressive" if that gives you any hints. haha


"Aggressive" color?? Given your collection, I think only yellow and blue are left out ... so I'll guess yellow. Unless you're thinking is to go aggressive on the T's, and "classic"vintage on the 300's? If so, I'd say you'd be adding an orange T, maybe after a yellow. The T can be a great summer casual watch: it's a diver with a lot of presence, wears very well for it's visual appearance due to its short case size. I now see my 1200 as a short-sleeve, summer watch. As a Shark it can be used just about anywhere, maybe not a more formal occasion with a suit.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> "Aggressive" color?? Given your collection, I think only yellow and blue are left out ... so I'll guess yellow. Unless you're thinking is to go aggressive on the T's, and "classic"vintage on the 300's? If so, I'd say you'd be adding an orange T, maybe after a yellow. The T can be a great summer casual watch: it's a diver with a lot of presence, wears very well for it's visual appearance due to its short case size. I now see my 1200 as a short-sleeve, summer watch. As a Shark it can be used just about anywhere, maybe not a more formal occasion with a suit.


You guessed it...300T Divingstar incoming! I am planning to put the 300Ts on straps and like you said, it is a diver with significant wrist presence...great for summer and short sleeves. I will most likely grab an isofrane and already have an MN Black + Yellow strap inbound. Stay tuned for pics this evening!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> You guessed it...300T Divingstar incoming! I am planning to put the 300Ts on straps and like you said, it is a diver with significant wrist presence...great for summer and short sleeves. I will most likely grab an isofrane and already have an MN Black + Yellow strap inbound. Stay tuned for pics this evening!


Wow!

Congrats! 

The diving star is such a great lovely yellow.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Wow!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> The diving star is such a great lovely yellow.


Thank you, my friend!!! I am very excited for it to arrive. It will be fun to compare/contrast the color to the Aquamarine (both being 300Ts)...both watches will work great with a variety of straps. I will post pics as soon as it arrives


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

The Searambler has emerged as my favorite Doxa...it is so versatile and so unique with the radiant sunburst dial...love this watch and the 300 is so comfortable, I often forget I am wearing it, which is a first for a serious dive tool! Between the Professional, Aquamarine, and Divingstar, my favorite changes from day-to-day


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

300t is my only Doxa, so it's my favorite by default. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I really love the Aquamarine color as well as the orange Professional. Every time I post to this thread my answer changes. This week, my favorite may just be this one


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Heck, just an excuse to post this again
> 
> View attachment 15760789


Doc, can you tell me what models of Doxa come with the STRAIGHT bracelet and don't have the flared links. I might like to pick up a second 300/300T but really don't like the flared bracelet.
. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Mission 31 Titanium (this week)


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Can't make up my mind between these 2. Prolly the Poseidon.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16020071


Great vibrant pic!


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

I keep trying the 750 but this always wins out:


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

sna0403 said:


> I keep trying the 750 but this always wins out:
> View attachment 16022386


I LOVE the 1200T...there is just something very special about it. I own a couple of 300Ts but I definitely prefer my 1200T...perhaps it has something to do with the perfect end links and subtle domed sapphire!


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

To me, the slight dome is what sets it apart. Brings a warmth to it, if you will. Kind of like a Marshall tube amp or Ludwig drums.


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

sna0403 said:


> To me, the slight dome is what sets it apart. Brings a warmth to it, if you will. Kind of like a Marshall tube amp or Ludwig drums.


Or a 1957 Plymouth Fury. Just feels right!


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

72hotrod said:


> Or a 1957 Plymouth Fury. Just feels right!
> View attachment 16022593


There ya go!


----------

